
Ask HN: Founder/Dev in London – fancy a drink (or a job)? - louisswiss
I&#x27;m the founder of a Swiss startup checking out the startup scene in London this week. Would love to get to know some startuppers there and, if you are on the jobhunt, we are hiring all over Europe (incl. London) as well...<p>Reach out via louis[at]gymhopper[dot]com
======
jacquesm
The proper venue for this is the 'hiring' thread that will be automatically
posted on the first of July.

~~~
louisswiss
Thanks - the hiring is secondary, I'm more interested in sharing experiences
(of the SaaS, B2B market in Europe in particular) and making new friends, so
the 'hiring' thread wouldn't be the proper venue.

------
gldev
What's your startup about?

